# Freeish gift cards



## Lsuwhodat (Apr 29, 2019)

So back in early December I found an App that is virtual putt putt. It is live actual greens and putters you control via a robot (left, right, and speed. I downloaded it and started playing. After a few rounds I started looking around within the app. Turns out you can trade in the "points" for gift cards! Now I was hooked even though I was still a bit skeptical. I haven't played for about a month. Today I needed to go buy something at HD and remembered the points I had, so I decided to trade in some points for an HD gift card for $40, and wouldn't you know it worked!

The game is very hard and frustrating. You get 3 free plays a day and after you can buy more rounds but I just do the 3 free plays. I found a discord where people share strategies and that has helped a bit along with trial and error. It's in the App Store called One Shot Golf. I have a link below also. I get coins from the link but really could care less if you download from the App Store or my link. Just wanted to share the love.

https://oneshotgolf.page.link/qDk6paMqJD6ChRrU6


----------

